# How to clean up butt area?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Grey has THICK fur- its not even really long and there isn't any difference between the undercoat and outer coat- its basically like she just didnt ever grow an outer coat. I'll post some pictures when I can but its just thick and dense and somewhat curly, closest thing I can think of is that doodle-type fur.

Does anyone have any links to how to clean up the butt area? She is getting fur long enough that we're starting to get some bits stuck to the butt fluff but the only thing I know how to do (never had dogs that need to be groomed, ever!) is to just cut down the whole thing but I would REALLY love it if I could keep her little butthole somewhat disguised and not completely bare.

Um... tips? What do I do- just go in there with scissors and cut some fur chunks off?


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Found a video of how to do it


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

awesome! okay... do I need special grooming scissors or can I just use like regular paper scissors?

lord, the things I said I would never do and yet...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

After I trim with blunt nose scissors instead of the clippers .... I use thinning shears so it all blends in and doesn't look like someone took a bite out of them. Lol!


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

We just get right in there and clear a nice "landing strip". We've opted for practicality rather than aesthetics.
Our guy is on lactulose for his liver condition and gets the runny poop occasionally. We just accepted the fact that we'd rather look at his backside rather than having to clean the tangled mess of poop and fur...


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

go to a groomer. as far as washing the area. wet her down then add shampoo. rub it in. i mix the shampoo in a bucket
of warm water. if you don't want to wash that area with your bare hands use rubber gloves or vinyl gloves.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I always do a sanitary trim with clippers, not sissors. Just trim up close right around their bum hole, and I carefully trim around their pee area to keep the hair clean there as well.


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

I will use the scissors with round tip & serrated blade to trim around that area. The anal is very sensitive, so i dont use clippers at all.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy has a fluffy aussie butt so I understand how it can get gross back there! I usually take her to get a sanitary groom every 6-8 weeks, and they shave her butt a little so it doesn't get messy back there. They do a good job, it looks completely natural but you don't get all the gross stuff in the back .


----------



## Robbi (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the same problem. Sonic is a pomeranian with a particularly full, lush coat. It's been a battle, especially if his tummy has hurt. Generally, we use clippers for maintenance or just a booty trim. I use regular scissors even though my roommate insists i should use thinning shears so it will look more natural. To me it doesn't really matter how it looks, but the thinning shears take longer and he doesn't like it so I prefer sharp scissors that can get the job done quickly and cleanly. Also I use babywipes and trim occasionally if there are...."dirties"


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, I just do a sanitary trim on both Kylie and Thud. Neither have SUPER long hair (though Kylie's britches and tail are ridiculous and Thud's is super thick). I just actually shave them both from about the sternum down, then over their actual butt. I don't think either are more exposed since the fur from the surrounding area fluffs back that direction, but nothing gets stuck in it.


----------

